# Army logo



## snoozejade (9 Jun 2010)

Good day everyone,

     I am currently on a DL course from home and I have to create some Powerpoint presentations for courses I will teach very soon.  I have search everywhere on-line to try and find the army logo; the one with the maple leaf and the swords.

     I cannot find anywhere a good version of it that is of quality worth adding in my presentation.  Would anyone know where I might find this logo.  I only want the maple leaf with the swords, white background would be fine, nothing too fancy.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Jun 2010)

This one?


----------



## snoozejade (9 Jun 2010)

Yes,

     I can work with that thank you.


----------

